# Headset around 3-5K for Nokia N8



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

I need to purchase a headset for my Nokia N8. WH-701 came with it but it died and so need to purchase a new one. Please suggest. My budget is around 3-5K and I can't extend it further. I like Sennheiser but open to other suggestions also.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

You mean a headset with a mike? Or just earphones/headphone w/o mike?

In my rigorous search for IEMs I have stumbled upon plenty of headsets, but all meant for the iphone. I am still in speculation if they will support my android or your nokia.

I also recently saw a "mic(?)" again for the iphone which has a mike built into it and allows for connecting a headphone/earphone to it. It doesn't come with earphones though. It looks like the bottom half of the headset bundled with the old N95, N85 ...


----------



## jsjs (Aug 14, 2011)

^cant the regular pc headphones like 3H be used? except that they would look awkward to walk around with a phone


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

cell phones have the same pin for speaker & mic. The 3H you are talking about will (most probably) have 2 pins one for speakers(green) and another for mic(pink). Hence can't be used with cell phones. 

However there exists a splitter that connects to the phone and allows for two ports to be connected. The headset can be connected to these two ports.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 16, 2011)

You won`t find anything decent with a mic at this price point.
If you can compromise with the mic part,Brainwavz M3 is nice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey gameranand congrats for New Nokia N8..when did u get this...
how is the device? 



red dragon said:


> Brainwavz M3 is nice.



I recommend this


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2011)

M3 is the one IMO but I dont think they have a MIC . Confirm this according to your need !


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You won`t find anything decent with a mic at this price point.
> If you can compromise with the mic part,Brainwavz M3 is nice.



+1 for this. Infact you can just get the mic attachment into which the headphones go. 

If you are confused I will post a pic. Official nokia accessory so no worries.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hey gameranand congrats for New Nokia N8..when did u get this...
> how is the device?


I got this in nov 2010. 

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I did liked the model. But more suggestions are welcome I can ditch mic for good audio quality but mic is always a +1 as you don't have to pick up call yourself. But if quality differs by a decent margin then I can ditch mic. 

And how about Sennheiser products ???


----------

